# Cabin Drone at 2000 rpm's



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

There are straight pipes in the car with no reso's and I love the sounds from the outside......the inside however has a little bit too much drone for me, just a smidge. Is there any way to reduce it outside of replacing or installing resos? if not that is fine, it isn't that big of a deal but it would be nice.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Install mufflers? Drone sucks, the new Magnaflows? have a flapper inside that is closed at idle and open with RPM reducing backflow and raising noise. But at cruise they should be pretty quiet.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You could always put some exhaust pieces back on and install some electric cutouts for days you want it to scream.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

If you really dont want to mod the exhaust and want to keep it the way you have it you could try dynamat or roof flashing. does the same job and a fraction of the price.


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

I love fractions of prices. I like the sound from the outside.....Love it!!! but the inside is just a little much at certain RPM's....where should I get either the dyno or the roof? site vendor:?


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

You can get it at either lowes or home depot in the roofing area. its a 20' or so roll you just have to cut it to fit spaces. I have put it in two of my cars and it not only helps with the problem you have but also makes your speaker sound quality much better and also cuts down on vibration noises. A local audio shop i go to uses it in their competition cars instead of dynomat.


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

And how and where do I install it in the vehicle. In the door panels? glue it to the roof, tape it in the trunk, it seems like the trunk would be the easiest place, you could just lay it down and it would eliminate a lot of sound since the exhaust tips are directly below it.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah in the trunk definately would help. i actually did basically my whole last car. its a pain but it made the audio that much better and also kept outside noise out like exhaust noise.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Besides attracting the attention of every police officer within a mile that drone to everyone else sounds like a truck. Put a proper exhaust on it.


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

That's fine. I do security and am in the process of getting hired as a police officer. no tickets in the last 9 years of driving and that is with owning my Charger R/T and my Challenger. I did get pulled over in my challenger, the cop stopped me, asked me why I didn't slow down when I saw him, I said I was speeding and me slowing down wouldn't of changed the fact that I was clocked at 70. He laughed said nice car and sent me on my way..... 

How much would it be to install reso's or mufflers on a vehicle?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Set of slp lm1=$150 lm2=$200. Muffler shop charged me $50 to weld it up


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I get very little drone with the lm1. The lm2 would be even less since it has actual baffles in it


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You don't get drone because it's loud, you get drone because there's a frequency being transferred from the exhaust system to the chassis. It's the principle of resonance.


----------

